# USA Rains Train Power 10



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Has any one have and used the USA Trains Train Power 10 ? Thanks Bruce


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the YSA Trains Train Power 10 today and used it. It works graet


----------

